# Tyre prices in Central Europe?



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We're heading off in April for 3 months, aiming for central Europe - Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary and Poland, and I would guess we may do 4000 miles. I think the tyres on the van are fine at present, but it may be that another 4-5000 miles will take them into marginal territory. (They're OK on age.)

One option may be to change them while away - having seen the price of MH parts in France, I'd initially assumed they'd be far dearer than in the UK, but given that oponeo.com offer good prices in the UK and are based in Poland, I wondered if they may be cheaper?

Anyone have any idea of the relative cost of MH tyres in Germany & central Europe compared to the UK?

(Of course there's then the calculation of the hassle of changing while we're away, set against the fact that changing early before we go risks "wasting" tyre consumption.)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We are in Poland and tyre prices seem quite competitive we fitted two new tyres to a Peugeot 207 last week - £16 each.

I cannot compare prices for other C. Eurpean countries, but I think that Slowakia and Czech would be similar.

If you want Campervan tyres it may not be possible to find them here as there are not many MHs in Poland, but normal van tyres would be no problem.

We are in Katowice S. Poland and our next door neighbour has a tyre-fitting business in his yard, so if you let me know the tyres you need I can get a price for you including fitting and balancing. I could also check delivery, but it is usually 24 hours and you could park in our yard(water and EHU) for a night.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought 6 tyres for our RV last year from an online seller in Spain. They delivered them at no extra cost to the garage of my choice for fitting. It turned out that they came from Germany, though that only took two days and so wasn't a problem. They were cheaper than the best deal I could find in the UK and I would have had to pay for delivery on top of the UK price.

It's fair to say that the tyres I needed were an odd size (19.5) but if they can be bought cheaply online in Europe I don't see why other sizes can't too. I suggest you look for German online suppliers and see what you come up with.

Mine were ordered on a Spanish web site http://www.neumaticos-online.es/cgi...So&tyre_for=&m_s=3&search_tool=&suchen=Ordern

They may deliver to other countries, I don't know.

Good luck, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We have bought tyres from Germany also, even with carriage they were cheaper than we could buy over here, but that may have been down to the size.

Try Camskill for supply-only tyres, they will deliver four tyres in the UK for about £20 or so.

Peter


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for your comments - and particularly to Geoff for the kind offer. Amazing how helpful people are on here!

I'm going to get the tyres checked here in the next few weeks, and may then get back to Geoff to take him up on the offer. (Although I probably would want Camper-rated tyres.) But if the tyre centre locally reckon we're OK for (say) 6k miles on the current tyres that should do us for now.

It's helpful to know that tyres in rest of Europe look a bit cheaper than here.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

One last comment:

Our guy that does our PLC programming had a tyre go on his car driving down through France to Spain the week before last.

The tyre was a Michelin, but he couldn't get one within 48 hours and he didn't want to mismatch two tyres on the same axle, so he bought two new Pirellis and saved the one good Michelin to bring back with him.

Camper tyres are a little bit specialised, but a 'C' rated (commercial tyre) of the same size and load rating will be fine, and possibly more easily sourced.

Peter


----------

